# Misc. Financial Data (was: 2005-2006 salaries)



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1. New York $133,363,654
2. Philadelphia $88,508,241
3. Dallas $75,343,539
4. Lakers $68,851,221
5. Golden State $64,943,664
6. Miami $62,967,444
7. Milwaukee $60,010,068
8. San Antonio $59,965,471
9. Phoenix $59,373,115
10. Indiana $59,15,880
11. New Jersey $59,134,495
12. Portland $59,068,637
13. Boston $57,688,795
14. Washington $56,828,071
15. Memphis $56,434,129
16. Sacramento $56,009,545
17. Minnesota $55,193,929
18. Houston $55,155,576
19. Orlando $51,365,471
20. Denver $50,385,195
21. Cleveland $49,691,651
22. Detroit $47,211,669
23. Utah $46,940,702
24. Seattle $46,480,557
25. Clippers $43,104,507
26. Toronto $36,491,506
*27. Bulls $34,135,892
*28. New Orleans/KC $32,112,814
29. Atlanta $31,961,310
30. Charlotte $23,629,329


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

http://espn.go.com/nba/s/2003/0414/1538744.html

Cashing in on the ultimate cash cow


_*"We paid through the nose."*_*
-- Jonathan Kovler, Chicago Bulls managing partner, Sept. 1984*
*By Darren Rovell*
ESPN.com

No one was laughing at Jonathan Kovler's characterization of the seven-year, $6 million contract the Chicago Bulls coughed up to sign the team's No. 1 draft pick more than 18 years ago. But given what we now know of Michael Jordan's subsequent impact on the Bulls, the NBA and the world economy, it's hard not to chuckle today.

Over his 16-year playing career, Jordan is said to have stimulated billions of dollars in business.

Beneficiaries include individual teams that have enjoyed sold-out arenas virtually each time he stepped onto the court, media partners like CBS, NBC, ABC and TNT (not to mention ESPN this season) that have basked in higher ratings because a nation clamored to see his awe-inspiring moves, the NBA itself which reaped growing rights fees, and corporations that became the gold standard because they used No. 23 to pitch their products.

From the construction companies that were paid a combined $175 million to build the United Center, dubbed by some "The House That Jordan Built," to the bookies and ticket scalpers who have done brisk business during Jordan's heyday with the Bulls and these past two seasons with the Wizards, perhaps there are too many people to count who have made a dollar here or there off His Airness.

Even those who aren't directly associated with professional basketball have cashed in on him. Yes, like actor Kevin Bacon, even six degrees of separation can put money in your pocket. A case in point: Jordan's second retirement after winning leading the Bulls to a sixth title in 1998 led to the departure of Bulls coach Phil Jackson. Jackson was replaced by Iowa State head coach Tim Floyd, who was replaced by Utah State head coach Larry Eustachy, who was replaced by Colorado State head coach Stew Morrill, who was replaced by Portland State head coach Ritchie McKay. In this sequence, every college coach received a pay raise from their previous job.

''I want to thank Michael Jordan because he made the shot that let Phil Jackson retire,'' McKay said during his introduction as Colorado State's coach. (McKay went on to even greater riches at Oregon State and is now at New Mexico.)

While its a long list of those who owe Jordan some sort of thanks after cashing in on his name or image, here are 23 who have made a buck or two off one of the world's most recognizable celebrities: 



<hr align="center" width="50%">
<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="195">







</td></tr><tr><td width="195">*Michael Jordan led the Bulls to six NBA titles in the 1990s, but it's been all business for owner Jerry Reinsdorf.*</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Jerry Reinsdorf:* He bought a controlling stake in the Bulls for $9.2 million midway through Jordan's rookie season. Jordan helped Reinsdorf's team sell out 610 consecutive games over 13 seasons, leading the Bulls to six NBA titles. According to Forbes magazine, the Bulls are now worth $329 million.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

http://www.forbes.com/lists/2005/32/Rank_1.html

*NBA Team Valuations*


<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="center" valign="bottom"> <td class="headerow"> *Rank* </td> <td class="headerow"> Team </td> <td class="headerow"> Current Value<sup>1</sup> ($mil) </td> <td class="headerow"> 1-Yr Value Change (%) </td> <td class="headerow"> Debt/Value<sup>3</sup> (%) </td> <td class="headerow"> Revenues<sup>4</sup> ($mil) </td> <td class="headerow"> Operating Income<sup>5</sup> ($mil) </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 1 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> New York Knicks </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 543 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 10 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 46 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 181 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 25.2 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 2 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Los Angeles Lakers </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 529 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 4 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 10 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 156 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 38.2 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 3 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Houston Rockets </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 422 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 14 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 17 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 141 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 25.8 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 4 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Chicago Bulls </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 409 </td>  <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 11 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 13 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 136 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 34.7 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 5 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Dallas Mavericks </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 403 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 8 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 36 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 124 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -17.8 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 6 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Detroit Pistons </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 402 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 11 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 0 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 134 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 25.0 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 7 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Phoenix Suns </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 395 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 11 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 51 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 132 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 40.4 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 8 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Miami Heat </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 362 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 30 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 51 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 119 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 11.5 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 9 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Cleveland Cavaliers </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 356 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 20 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 28 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 102 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 16.0 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 10 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Boston Celtics </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 353 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 5 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 51 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 110 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 8.4 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 11 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Philadelphia 76ers </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 351 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 3 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 27 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 110 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 0.7 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 12 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> San Antonio Spurs </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 350 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 8 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 37 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 121 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 23.7 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 13 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Sacramento Kings </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 345 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 5 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 24 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 119 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 10.0 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 14 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Indiana Pacers </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 324 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 4 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 15 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 108 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 8.5 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 15 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Washington Wizards </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 318 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 16 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 22 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 106 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 14.3 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 16 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Minnesota Timberwolves </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 303 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 4 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 17 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 101 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right">  -5.0 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 17 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Charlotte Bobcats </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 300 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> NA </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 50 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 73 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 9.8 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 18 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Memphis Grizzlies </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 294 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 23 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 30 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 98 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -15.6 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 19 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Denver Nuggets </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 283 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 6 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 18 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 94 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 12.3 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 20 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Toronto Raptors </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 278 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -6 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 40 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 94 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -1.3 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 21 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Utah Jazz </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 274 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 7 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 9 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 91 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 9.4 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 22 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> New Jersey Nets </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 271 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -9 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 78 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 87 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -6.1 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 23 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Atlanta Hawks </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 262 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 13 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 27 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 87 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 8.9 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 24 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Los Angeles Clippers </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 248 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 11 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 0 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 83 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 14.6 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 25 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Orlando Magic </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 247 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 13 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 24 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 82 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -9.5 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 26 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Golden State Warriors </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 243 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 7 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 31 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 81 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -3.1 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 27 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Seattle SuperSonics </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 234 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 14 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 38 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 81 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -7.8 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 28 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Milwaukee Bucks </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 231 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 16 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 22 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 78 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -1.5 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 29 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> Portland Trail Blazers </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 227 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -8 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 25 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 78 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -31.5 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="highlight" align="center"> 30 </td> <td class="rowcolor" nowrap="nowrap"> New Orleans Hornets </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 225 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 0 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 67 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> 78 </td> <td class="rowcolor" align="right"> -3.9 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> ​ 

<table cellpadding="10"><tbody><tr><td> </td> <td class="footnotetxt"> Revenues and operating income are for 2004-05 season.
<sup>1</sup>Value of team based on current stadium deal (unless new stadium is pending) without deduction for debt (other than stadium debt).
<sup> 2</sup>Current team value compared with latest transaction price.
<sup>3</sup>Includes stadium debt.
<sup> 4</sup>Net of stadium revenues used for debt payments.
<sup>5</sup>Earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization.
<sup>6</sup>Includes benefits and bonuses.
<sup> 7</sup>Includes club seats.
<sup> 8</sup>Compares the number of wins per player payroll relative to the rest of the NBA. Postseason wins count twice as much as regular season wins. A score of 120 means that the team achieved 20% more victories per dollar of payroll compared with the league average.
NA: Not applicable.
Team Logos Courtesy NBA.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Gee, that 27 spot is pretty realistic since we'll have been there a whole, what, 12 days or so?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

http://espn.go.com/nba/s/2003/0417/1540659.html

Owed to Donald Sterling

<table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="133"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td height="1" width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td></tr> </tbody></table> <!----nav end---> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="629"><tbody><tr><td colspan="3" height="5" width="629"><spacer type="block" height="5" width="629"></td></tr> <tr valign="top"> <td colspan="3" width="629">*Thursday, April 17*

Owed to Donald Sterling
<hr noshade="noshade" size="1" width="100%"> *By Darren Rovell*
ESPN.com

</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="501"> LOS ANGELES -- It's hard not to laugh at the Clippers. Another losing season. Another postseason missed. Another front row seat at the NBA Draft Lottery.

But you'd be hard-pressed to find Donald T. Sterling, one of the most reviled owners in sports, complaining. The pain of losing three out of every four games and more than 1,200 in total since buying the team for $13.5 million in 1981, has to be soothed by his penchant for putting winning numbers on the books.

<table align="right" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td rowspan="2" width="5"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="5"></td><td width="180">







</td></tr><tr><td width="180">*GM Elgin Baylor (right) wasn't able to lead the Clippers to the playoffs again this season, but owner Donald Sterling is headed to the bank.*</td></tr></tbody></table>Thanks in part to a league-low $42.7 million payroll, a strong market and plenty of help from the 28 other teams, the Clippers likely will be among the league's most profitable teams once again this season. 

The team finished a franchise-best 14th in the league in attendance, drawing more than 700,000 fans for the second-consecutive season. At an average of $40 per ticket, that alone accounts for more than $28 million in gross revenue. Like all teams, the Clippers will receive more than $26 million from the league's national television deals with ABC, ESPN and Turner, and what likely will amount to at least another $15 million in luxury tax and escrow tax rebates for staying far below the NBA's estimated team payroll threshold of $52 million. Sterling also will receive checks from local media partners, including two television networks, two radio networks and local sponsorship deals.

"We don't set out to make money," Clippers executive vice president Andy Roeser said. "When it comes to winning versus profits, I don't think a well managed team should have to choose, they should be able to do both. And that's what we want to do."

Sterling, who shies from the media spotlight, refused to comment for this story. 

Against the advice of most, including NBA commissioner David Stern, Sterling didn't move his team to Anaheim when the L.A. Sports Arena became outdated. Instead, he waited to become a co-tenant with the Lakers and Kings when the Staples Center opened in 1999, a move that has paid dividends over the past four seasons as the Clippers have averaged nearly 16,000 fans. Compare that to an average crowd of 12,991 fans during the 1992-93 season, the team's high-water mark in the Sports Arena, or the 5,800 fans who turned out for home games when the Clippers played in San Diego during Sterling's first four seasons as owner. 

As a real estate mogul who owns some of the priciest property in Beverly Hills, Sterling has an estimated net worth of $500 million. Given his financial backing, his recent yearly gains seem negligible in his bank account, but condemnable in the eyes of the fans. That's because Sterling's motive operandi has been to stockpile first-round draft choices who are tied the team for three to five years on salaries determined by the league pay scale. Prominent free agents who have left the Clippers in years past, with little resistance from Sterling, include Danny Manning, Ron Harper, Dominique Wilkins, Brent Barry and Derek Anderson.

Michael Olowokandi, Elton Brand, Lamar Odom and Andre Miller are the prominent free agents on the current squad, which never met expectations and slumped to a 27-55 record after a 39-43 finish last season. Clippers players, including Odom and Corey Maggette, admitted halfway through the season that selfish play, fueled largely because the team's number of free agents looking to pad their stats, had torpedoed the team. 

"All of us can't be All-Stars. Eventually some of us are going to leave," the recently traded-away Clipper Darius Miles told ESPN.com in October. "I didn't think I would be the first to go, but you can't pay six people the max contract."

Said Odom, in an interview with ESPN.com in January: "I know I'm going to be all right. I know somebody is going to bring me on their team and take care of me. Can I say that for somebody else next to me in this locker room? No, but I'm not worried about where I'm going to be next year."

<table align="right" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td rowspan="2" width="5"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="5"></td><td width="195">







</td></tr><tr><td width="195">*Donald Sterling sets the bar high in deciding how he will spend on free agents like Elton Brand.*</td></tr></tbody></table>Sterling, one of the few owners in professional sports who owns 100 percent of a team, has drawn the ire of fans and criticism by the media for failing to make a splash in the free-agent market despite possessing the financial wherewithal to do so. Only two Clippers � Olowokandi and Brand -- made more than the NBA average of $4.5 million this season. Ten NBA players made more this season than the value of the highest contract Sterling has ever awarded a player -- Piatkowski's five-year, $15 million deal -- and Lakers center Shaquille O'Neal's $23.6 million salary this season is roughly half the Clippers' entire payroll.

In Sterling's defense, none of the players he has passed on in recent seasons have gone on to become franchise players for other teams. Rival team executives, however, are waiting for the chance this offseason to sign at least two Clippers who will become free agents -- Brand and Odom.

"I'm satisfied and I think our track record is, 'Superstar prices for superstar players. And regular prices for regular players,' " Roeser said. "In the past some of our players have been confused about what they were. We've never really been blessed with a superstar. Today, I think that's different."

In the open market, Roeser said other teams might have been confused about how much Clippers free agents were worth.

"Would we trade profits for winning it all? Absolutely," Roeser said. "Would we trade a semi-competitive team for losing 20 million dollars a year? No. But unfortunately, that's what happens all too often in sports today. At some point in a negotiation process, a player can go from being an asset to a liability and in a case like that, you're probably better off or better served to either trade the player or simply let that player go." 

NBA superagent Bill Duffy, who represents Olowokandi as well as fellow Clipper forward Marko Jaric, is used to dealing with the point when the Clippers perceive the price to be a liability. Last summer, Olowokandi was hoping to sign an extension worth $80 million, instead he accepted a one-year deal worth $6.1 million because the Clippers only offered $50 million over seven years.

"The Clippers have been very conservative and you can't argue with that from a business model standpoint," Duffy said, "but because they've never taken the risks, they haven't seen the rewards. They've always had one eye on cultivating the talent and the other on the bottom line and history has shown that they are more focused on the bottom line." 

<!---------------------INLINE TABLE (BEGIN)---------------------> <table align="right" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="168"> <tbody><tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#ae5a00">* No so sterling *</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td colspan="3" bgcolor="#ecece4"> In 22 seasons under Donald Sterling, the Clippers have compiled a 579-1,203 record, a .324 winning percentage. </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> *Season* </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> *W* </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> *L* </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1981-1982 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 17 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 65 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1982-83 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 25 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 57 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1983-84 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 30 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 52 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1984-85 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 31 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 51 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1985-86 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 32 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 50 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1986-87 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 12 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 70 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1987-88 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 17 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 65 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1988-89 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 21 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 61 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1989-90 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 30 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 51 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1990-91 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 31 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 51 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1991-92 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 45 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 37 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1992-93 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 41 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 41 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1993-94 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 27 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 55 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1994-95 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 17 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 65 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1995-96 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 29 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 53 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1996-97 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 36 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 46 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1997-98 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 17 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 65 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1999 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 9 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 41 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 1999-00 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 15 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 67 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 2000-01 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 31 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 51 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 2001-02 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 39 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 53 </td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td width="8"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="8"></td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="90"> 2002-03 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 27 </td> <td bgcolor="#ecece4" width="25"> 55 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!---------------------INLINE TABLE (END)--------------------->

Nothing wrong with that, said one of the NBA's most free-spending owners.

"This is probably going to sound strange, but Donald Sterling probably has more focus on winning it all than any owner," Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban said. "The reality is in order to win a championship, you need a No. 1 pick that is a ... player that just dominates -- Shaq, Tim Duncan, Larry Bird, Magic Johnson. And either you sign him as a free agent or you have the No. 1 pick and you get them."

The compliment is surprising especially since Cuban will get the third largest bill for luxury taxes at the end of the season and some of his money will be directly distributed to Sterling.

The largest financial rewards will be realized by the low payroll teams like the Clippers, Washington Wizards and Chicago Bulls, who are also in the top half of league attendance. By being under the projected $50 million threshold for the luxury tax, these teams will collect 100 percent of luxury tax and escrow money on top of the money they already make from ticket and concession revenues. In contrast, the Portland Trail Blazers, will pay at least $50 million in luxury tax and will not collect any rebates.

Dan Rosenbaum, an economics professor at the University of North Carolina-Greensboro who specializes in luxury tax research, said the teams that fall under the threshold likely will receive at least $15 million in rebates and could receive as much as $21 million each. 

NBA commissioner David Stern told ESPN.com last week that he wasn't uncomfortable with the perception that the luxury tax penalizes teams that spend more on payroll and rewards those that spend less. "They'd rather be winning because they would take in more money from the extra attendance than they would spend on the tax," Stern said.

While that's likely accurate for the Denver Nuggets and Cleveland Cavaliers, two teams that are well below the luxury tax threshold and finished in the bottom five of league attendance, that's not necessarily the case with the Clippers. Fans have filled the Staples Center to 90 percent capacity this season. There is a huge overflow of NBA fans in the nation's second largest market that can't get into the arena when the Lakers play -- not to mention at an average of $30 less per ticket.

Despite their dismal record, the Clippers were still a very exciting team to watch and their youth -- the players' average age is 25.6 years old -- has contributed to their popularity among youthful fans. Last year, the Clippers ranked among the league's top 10 teams in merchandise sales, though the team did not match that feat this year. 

There will be plenty of decisions for the Clippers to make in the offseason as there are eight free agents who could be re-signed to long-term deals, including Brand, Odom, Miller and Maggette, if Sterling decides to match offers from other teams. The team's only unrestricted free agent, Olowokandi, is believed to be as good as gone.

"I think we have better players, better assets, and we're in better position to be able to make the fans happy and re-sign the players that are going to be the core for our future," Roeser said. "We want to move forward in a way that can give them a great experience at an affordable price and win."

Only time will tell if Sterling believes that paying a price to win is worth it when it's possible that maintaining status quo � at least for now � is more profitable. If that's the case, it also remains to be seen how long fans will put up with the profit-first, compete-second operation.

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



> 27. Bulls $34,135,892


Wrong.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Let's sticky this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Gotta love that Sterling article. It mentions Dan Rosenbaum.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



step said:


> Wrong.


I don't think that includes Tim Thomas' salary.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Tyson Chandler $9,000,000
Othella Harrington $3,867,500
Ben Gordon $3,862,080
Kirk Hinrich $3,064,916
Andres Nocioni $3,030,000
Chris Duhon $3,024,000
Mike Sweetney $2,696,956
Luol Deng $2,614,440
Malik Allen $1,803,600
Viktor Khryapa $1,172,400
Eddie Basden $664,209
Total = $34,135,892


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

http://www.answers.com/topic/united-states-metropolitan-area

The following is a list of the 25 most populated metropolitan statistical areas and metropolitan divisions in the United States, according to the July 1, 2004 U.S. Census Bureau estimates: 

<table class="wikitable"> <tbody><tr> <th> Rank </th><th> Metropolitan Area </th><th> Metropolitan Division </th><th> State(s) </th><th> Population </th></tr> <tr> <td> 1 </td><td> New York–Northern New Jersey–Long Island </td><td> </td><td>NY–NJ–PA </td><td align="right"> *18,709,802* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> 
</td><td> Edison </td><td> NJ </td><td align="right"> 2,291,394 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Nassau–Suffolk </td><td> NY </td><td align="right"> 2,815,129 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Newark–Union </td><td> NJ–PA </td><td align="right"> 2,152,895 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> New York–White Plains–Wayne </td><td> NY–NJ </td><td align="right"> 11,450,384 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 2 </td><td> Los Angeles–Long Beach–Santa Ana </td><td> </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> *12,925,330* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Los Angeles–Long Beach–Glendale </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> 9,937,739 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Santa Ana–Anaheim–Irvine </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> 2,987,591 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 3 </td><td> Chicago–Naperville–Joliet </td><td> </td><td> IL–IN–WI </td><td align="right"> *9,391,515* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Chicago–Naperville–Joliet </td><td> IL </td><td align="right"> 7,848,335 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Gary </td><td> IN </td><td align="right"> 691,850 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Lake County–Kenosha County </td><td> IL–WI </td><td align="right"> 851,330 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 4 </td><td> Philadelphia–Camden–Wilmington </td><td> 
</td><td> PA–NJ–DE–MD </td><td align="right"> *5,800,614* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Camden </td><td> NJ </td><td align="right"> 1,237,773 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Philadelphia </td><td> PA </td><td align="right"> 3,882,573 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Wilmington </td><td> DE–NJ–MD </td><td align="right"> 680,268 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 5 </td><td> Dallas–Fort Worth–Arlington </td><td> </td><td> TX </td><td align="right"> *5,700,256* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Dallas–Plano–Irving </td><td> TX </td><td align="right"> 3,812,875 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Fort Worth–Arlington </td><td> TX </td><td align="right"> 1,887,381 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 6 </td><td> Miami–Fort Lauderdale–Miami Beach </td><td> </td><td> FL </td><td align="right"> *5,361,723* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Fort Lauderdale–Pompano Beach–Deerfield Beach </td><td> FL </td><td align="right"> 1,754,893 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Miami–Miami Beach–Kendall </td><td> FL </td><td align="right"> 2,363,600 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> West Palm Beach–Boca Raton–Boynton Beach </td><td> FL </td><td align="right"> 1,243,230 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 7 </td><td> Houston–Sugar Land–Baytown </td><td> </td><td> TX </td><td align="right"> *5,180,443* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 8 </td><td> Washington–Arlington–Alexandria </td><td> </td><td> DC-VA–MD-WV </td><td align="right"> *5,139,549* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Bethesda–Frederick–Gaithersburg </td><td> MD </td><td align="right"> 1,139,343 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Washington–Arlington–Alexandria </td><td> DC-MD–VA-WV </td><td align="right"> 4,000,206 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 9 </td><td> Atlanta–Sandy Springs–Marietta </td><td> </td><td> GA </td><td align="right"> *4,708,297* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 10 </td><td> Detroit–Warren–Livonia </td><td> </td><td> MI </td><td align="right"> *4,493,165* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Detroit–Livonia–Dearborn </td><td> MI </td><td align="right"> 2,016,202 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Warren–Farmington Hills–Troy </td><td> MI </td><td align="right"> 2,476,963 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 11 </td><td> Boston–Cambridge–Quincy </td><td> </td><td> MA–NH </td><td align="right"> *4,424,649* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Boston–Quincy </td><td> MA </td><td align="right"> 1,810,294 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Cambridge–Newton–Framingham </td><td> MA </td><td align="right"> 1,464,628 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Essex County </td><td> MA </td><td align="right"> 738,894 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Rockingham County–Strafford County </td><td> NH </td><td align="right"> 410,793 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 12 </td><td> San Francisco–Oakland–Fremont </td><td> </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> *4,153,870* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Oakland–Fremont–Hayward </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> 2,464,379 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> San Francisco–San Mateo–Redwood City </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> 1,689,491 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 13 </td><td> Riverside–San Bernardino–Ontario </td><td> </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> *3,793,081* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 14 </td><td> Phoenix–Mesa–Scottsdale </td><td> </td><td> AZ </td><td align="right"> *3,715,360* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 15 </td><td> Seattle–Tacoma–Bellevue </td><td> </td><td> WA </td><td align="right"> *3,166,828* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Seattle–Bellevue–Everett </td><td> WA </td><td align="right"> 2,421,417 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 
</td><td> </td><td> Tacoma </td><td> WA </td><td align="right"> 745,411 </td></tr> <tr> <td> 16 </td><td> Minneapolis–St. Paul–Bloomington </td><td> </td><td> MN </td><td align="right"> *3,116,206* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 17 </td><td> San Diego–Carlsbad–San Marcos </td><td> </td><td> CA </td><td align="right"> *2,931,714* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 18 </td><td> St. Louis </td><td> </td><td> MO–IL </td><td align="right"> *2,764,054* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 19 </td><td> Baltimore–Towson </td><td> </td><td> MD </td><td align="right"> *2,639,213* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 20 </td><td> Tampa–St. Petersburg–Clearwater </td><td> </td><td> FL </td><td align="right"> *2,587,967* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 21 </td><td> Pittsburgh </td><td> </td><td> PA–WV </td><td align="right"> *2,401,575* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 22 </td><td> Denver–Aurora </td><td> </td><td> CO </td><td align="right"> *2,330,146* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 23 </td><td> Cleveland–Elyria–Mentor </td><td> </td><td> OH </td><td align="right"> *2,137,073* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 24 </td><td> Portland–Vancouver–Beaverton </td><td> </td><td> OR–WA </td><td align="right"> *2,064,336* </td></tr> <tr> <td> 25 </td><td> Cincinnati–Middletown </td><td> </td><td> OH </td><td align="right"> *2,058,221* </td></tr></tbody></table> <dl><dd>_For a complete list, see List of United States metropolitan statistical areas by population._ </dd></dl>


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



DaBullz said:


> Tyson Chandler $9,000,000
> Othella Harrington $3,867,500
> Ben Gordon $3,862,080
> Kirk Hinrich $3,064,916
> ...


Then the title is misleading because it says 05-06 which implies the roster for the 05-06 season. So basically the list is completely meaningless.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

http://asp.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/salaries/teamresults.aspx?team=3

<table id="NFLSalTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="front-head2" bgcolor="#b40000"> Team</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="front-head2"> Chicago Bulls </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="1">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table id="teamResultsGrid" border="0" bordercolor="White" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" width="638"> <tbody><tr> <td class="small-copy-sans" align="center" width="10%">Year</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Median Salary</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Total Payroll??</td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2005-06 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,440,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 37,657,772 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2004-05 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,349,840 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 41,942,236 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2003-04 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 3,080,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 52,150,699 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2002-03 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,026,680 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 44,468,592 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2001-02 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,678,400 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 42,544,557 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td height="5">







</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Since the clippers were mentioned in a previous article, and Sterling's reputation:

http://asp.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/salaries/teamresults.aspx?team=11


<table id="NFLSalTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="front-head2" bgcolor="#b40000">Team</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="front-head2"> Los Angeles Clippers </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="1">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table id="teamResultsGrid" border="0" bordercolor="White" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" width="638"> <tbody><tr> <td class="small-copy-sans" align="center" width="10%">Year</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Median Salary</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Total Payroll??</td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2005-06 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 3,000,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 51,282,790 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2004-05 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,100,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 45,803,819 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2003-04 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 1,900,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 37,547,054 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2002-03 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 1,922,520 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 42,767,067 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2001-02 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 1,654,320 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 33,734,932 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td height="5">







</td> </tr> <tr> </tr><tr> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="1">







</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

San Antonio has won championships recently.

http://asp.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/salaries/teamresults.aspx?team=25

<table id="NFLSalTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="front-head2" bgcolor="#b40000"> Team</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="front-head2"> San Antonio Spurs </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="1">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table id="teamResultsGrid" border="0" bordercolor="White" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" width="638"> <tbody><tr> <td class="small-copy-sans" align="center" width="10%">Year</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Median Salary</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Total Payroll??</td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2005-06 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 4,690,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 79,634,858 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2004-05 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 1,100,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 47,404,123 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2003-04 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 1,543,500 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 46,879,322 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2002-03 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,625,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 52,817,688 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2001-02 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 1,000,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 46,487,983 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td height="5">







</td> </tr> <tr> </tr><tr> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="1">







</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Pistons were in the finals or won it in recent years:

http://asp.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/salaries/teamresults.aspx?team=7

<table id="NFLSalTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="front-head2" bgcolor="#b40000"> Team</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="front-head2"> Detroit Pistons </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="1">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table id="teamResultsGrid" border="0" bordercolor="White" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" width="638"> <tbody><tr> <td class="small-copy-sans" align="center" width="10%">Year</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Median Salary</td><td class="small-copy-sans" align="right" width="45%">Total Payroll??</td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2005-06 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 3,500,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 57,910,879 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2004-05 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,732,720 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 49,329,935 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2003-04 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 3,950,000 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 52,942,639 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="White"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2002-03 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,687,500 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 47,777,892 </td> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffdccb"> <td class="front-lede-link" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="10%"> 2001-02 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 2,531,250 </td><td class="front-lede-link" align="right" width="45%"> $ 41,711,427 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td height="5">







</td> </tr> <tr> </tr><tr> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="1">







</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



DaBullz said:


> Tyson Chandler $9,000,000
> Othella Harrington $3,867,500
> Ben Gordon $3,862,080
> Kirk Hinrich $3,064,916
> ...


You just lifted these numbers off of Hoopshype.com and these numbers are for the 2006-2007 season, not the 2005-2006 season. It's a mishmash of players who will no longer be here and players who aren't listed.

What's the point here?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



fl_flash said:


> You just lifted these numbers off of Hoopshype.com and these numbers are for the 2006-2007 season, not the 2005-2006 season. It's a mishmash of players who will no longer be here and players who aren't listed.
> 
> What's the point here?


Everyone's in the same boat.

If you want to do your own figuring about how the numbers should be, go for it.

Until the 12th, Ben Wallace isn't a Bull. Tyson Chandler still is a bull. Tim Thomas' salary is off the books.

It is what it is.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



DaBullz said:


> Everyone's in the same boat.
> 
> If you want to do your own figuring about how the numbers should be, go for it.
> 
> ...


Soooooo... In five days this all changes.

Again I have to ask... What's your point?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Try this site, more accurate imo.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



fl_flash said:


> Soooooo... In five days this all changes.
> 
> Again I have to ask... What's your point?


I'm not offering any particular opinion on the data. People are talking about this kind of thing in other threads, and this seems to me to be useful information.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

the usatoday.com numbers are just so retarded, the Spurs didn't pay Finely $18M.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

step said:


> Try this site, more accurate imo.



<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 174pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="232"><col style="width: 107pt;" width="143"> <col style="width: 67pt;" width="89"> <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt; width: 107pt;" u1:num="42690585.766666673" u1:fmla="=A10" height="17" width="143">Atlanta</td> <td class="xl22" style="width: 67pt;" x:num="33730393" u1:num="46950462" u1:fmla="=A14" align="right" width="89">$33,730,393 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Boston " u1:num="33730393" u1:fmla="=A17" height="17">Boston </td> <td class="xl22" x:num="52205810" align="right">$52,205,810 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Charlotte</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="30531475" align="right">$30,531,475 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Chicago</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="36754880" align="right">$36,754,880 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Cleveland</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="56966792" align="right">$56,966,792 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Dallas</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="78870740" align="right">$78,870,740 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Denver</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="56775354" align="right">$56,775,354 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Detroit</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="48368571" align="right">$48,368,571 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Golden State</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="64947266" align="right">$64,947,266 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Houston</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="56275967" align="right">$56,275,967 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Indiana</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="73251083" align="right">$73,251,083 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Clippers</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="42791551" align="right">$42,791,551 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Lakers</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="68261459" align="right">$68,261,459 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Memphis</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="59108339" align="right">$59,108,339 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Miami</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="60866562" align="right">$60,866,562 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Milwaukee</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="64058105" align="right">$64,058,105 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Minnesota</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="56965695" align="right">$56,965,695 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">New Jersey</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="65551803" align="right">$65,551,803 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">New Orleans</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="38954675" align="right">$38,954,675 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">New York</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="134706804" align="right">$134,706,804 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Orlando</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="56713188" align="right">$56,713,188 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Philadelphia</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="80751297" align="right">$80,751,297 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Phoenix</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="65663121" align="right">$65,663,121 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Portland</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="59636072" align="right">$59,636,072 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Sacramento</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="57048428" align="right">$57,048,428 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">San Antonio</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="61618574" align="right">$61,618,574 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Seattle</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="51654782" align="right">$51,654,782 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Toronto</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="41517487" align="right">$41,517,487 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Utah</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="46887701" align="right">$46,887,701 </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Washington</td> <td class="xl22" x:num="60379013" align="right">$60,379,013 </td> </tr> </tbody></table>

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 222pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="296"><col style="width: 107pt;" width="143"> <col style="width: 67pt;" width="89"> <col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt; width: 107pt;" height="17" width="143">New York</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 67pt;" x:num="134706804" align="right" width="89">$134,706,804 </td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Philadelphia</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="80751297" align="right">$80,751,297 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Dallas</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="78870740" align="right">$78,870,740 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Indiana</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="73251083" align="right">$73,251,083 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Lakers</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="68261459" align="right">$68,261,459 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Phoenix</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="65663121" align="right">$65,663,121 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">New Jersey</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="65551803" align="right">$65,551,803 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Golden State</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="64947266" align="right">$64,947,266 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Milwaukee</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="64058105" align="right">$64,058,105 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">San Antonio</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="61618574" align="right">$61,618,574 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Miami</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="60866562" align="right">$60,866,562 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Washington</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="60379013" align="right">$60,379,013 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Portland</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="59636072" align="right">$59,636,072 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Memphis</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="59108339" align="right">$59,108,339 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Sacramento</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="57048428" align="right">$57,048,428 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Cleveland</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="56966792" align="right">$56,966,792 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Minnesota</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="56965695" align="right">$56,965,695 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Denver</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="56775354" align="right">$56,775,354 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Orlando</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="56713188" align="right">$56,713,188 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Houston</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="56275967" align="right">$56,275,967 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Boston " height="17">Boston </td> <td class="xl24" x:num="52205810" align="right">$52,205,810 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Seattle</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="51654782" align="right">$51,654,782 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Detroit</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="48368571" align="right">$48,368,571 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Utah</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="46887701" align="right">$46,887,701 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Clippers</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="42791551" align="right">$42,791,551 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Toronto</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="41517487" align="right">$41,517,487 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">New Orleans</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="38954675" align="right">$38,954,675 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Chicago</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="36754880" align="right">$36,754,880 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Atlanta</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="33730393" u1:num="42690585.766666673" u1:fmla="=A10" align="right">$33,730,393 </td> <td u1:num="46950462" u1:fmla="=A14">
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td style="height: 12.75pt;" u1:num="33730393" u1:fmla="=A17" height="17">Charlotte</td> <td class="xl24" x:num="30531475" align="right">$30,531,475 </td> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>
(Chicago is #28 by Storyteller's data)


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> (Chicago is #28 by Storyteller's data)


That's 06-07 prior to any signings.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



DaBullz said:


> I'm not offering any particular opinion on the data. People are talking about this kind of thing in other threads, and this seems to me to be useful information.


Of course not. Just you and your cronies cursing up a blue streak about how cheap the ownership of the Bulls are and then viola! Up comes a trumpted up salary listing which neither shows the ACTUAL payroll of the Chicago Bulls for 2005-06 nor does it show the expected payroll for the Chicago Bulls for 2006-07 and it convienetly shows the Bulls with the 4th lowest payroll in the league.

nope. No agenda there.

Absolutely pathetic. Can't you at least be a man about it and state your motivation in posting such and obvious and contrived listing?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

step said:


> That's 06-07 prior to any signings.


Qualify it as you see fit.

+$14M (Wallace)
-$9M (Chandler)
+$8M (Brown)
&c

Roughly puts the Bulls maybe at #23

But remember, the other teams are in the same boat. We haven't seen how their MLE or cap space spending or trades affect their payrolls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



fl_flash said:


> Of course not. Just you and your cronies cursing up a blue streak about how cheap the ownership of the Bulls are and then viola! Up comes a trumpted up salary listing which neither shows the ACTUAL payroll of the Chicago Bulls for 2005-06 nor does it show the expected payroll for the Chicago Bulls for 2006-07 and it convienetly shows the Bulls with the 4th lowest payroll in the league.
> 
> nope. No agenda there.
> 
> Absolutely pathetic. Can't you at least be a man about it and state your motivation in posting such and obvious and contrived listing?


If the numbers in black and white and with sources lead you to believe that the owners are cheap, so be it.

I stated my purpose already. It's JUST DATA. Use it however you want.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



DaBullz said:


> If the numbers in black and white and with sources lead you to believe that the owners are cheap, so be it.
> 
> I stated my purpose already. It's JUST DATA. Use it however you want.


No, what you listed is not data. It's not real. It's neither the payroll for 05-06 nor is it the payrol for 06-07. It has no basis in reality and hence it is not data. Play the sematics game all you'd like, we both know the basis for completing a list with absolutly no relavance or imperical value.

But hey! It's data - right?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



fl_flash said:


> No, what you listed is not data. It's not real. It's neither the payroll for 05-06 nor is it the payrol for 06-07. It has no basis in reality and hence it is not data. Play the sematics game all you'd like, we both know the basis for completing a list with absolutly no relavance or imperical value.
> 
> But hey! It's data - right?


It is what it is. You can pick it apart, re-figure it to your heart's content. I really could care less.

I see in the data that the Knicks paid the most $ per win but didn't get many wins. One could argue that spending isn't the only answer to winning championships. Detroit has been right at or under the cap and been in the finals and a champion.

So make it into an agenda thing if you must, but really, it isn't.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

And will you be updating this come the 12th?


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



DaBullz said:


> http://www.forbes.com/lists/2005/32/Rank_1.html
> 
> *NBA Team Valuations*
> 
> ...


As opposed to some of the salary figures, THESE are good numbers. The Knicks still make money, despite a $130+MM payroll. Wow! That local TV deal's gotta be something special...ala the Yankees.

Bulls are solid. Relatively low debt, indicative of a team that's had stable ownership for a while. Would appear to be well run.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



transplant said:


> As opposed to some of the salary figures, THESE are good numbers. The Knicks still make money, despite a $130+MM payroll. Wow! That local TV deal's gotta be something special...ala the Yankees.
> 
> Bulls are solid. Relatively low debt, indicative of a team that's had stable ownership for a while. Would appear to be well run.


Robert Judelson
Sanford Takiff
Fred Brzozowski
Steven Crown
Louis Duman
Judd Malkin
Allan Muchin
David Orth
Irving Stenn
Burton Ury
Charles Walsh
Bill Wirtz
Carmont Blitz
Neil Bluhm
The Estate of Alvin Cohn
Lester Crown
The Estate of Eugene Fanning
Marvin Fink
The Estate of Jack Gould
Lamar Hunt
Norma Hunt
Norman Jacobs
The Estate of Charles Lubin
Ann Lurie
Carol P. Norton
Bruce Rauner
William Roberts
Richard Stern
Charles Walsh
Sam Zell

These guys are the best. To be able to preside over the worst seven-year stretch in the history of the National Basketball Association while simultaneously raking in $250-300 million in pure profit is quite an accomplishment. It was painful and embarrassing for me as a fan, but that shouldn't take away from it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Soooo....is the point of this thread to illustrate that spending money automatically makes you a better franchise?

Because from the looks of some of those charts, there are some pretty awful teams spending ALOT of money. That seems pretty idiotic to me.

I could care less whether Reinsdorf spend $20M or $100M on this team...I just want a good basketball team on the floor. 

Besides, who the hell were we supposed to spend our money on up until now? Rose? Crawford? Curry? That's pretty much all of our options right there. The only one I even wanted at all was Curry, and I'm more than satisfied with what we got back from trading him away (and that doesn't even touch his defective heart situation).

Ben Wallace got a big contract. Tyson got a big contract which we likely would've kept if he actually _improved_ instead of regressing. I'm 99% sure that Hinrich gets a big contract at some point this summer.

But like I said, who cares? Let's just see what kind of basketball team gets put out there for us to watch next season. As far as I know, we're not watching little dollar signs out there playing basketball.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*

Wow.....censorship even in a message board.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



yodurk said:


> Soooo....is the point of this thread to illustrate that spending money automatically makes you a better franchise?
> 
> Because from the looks of some of those charts, there are some pretty awful teams spending ALOT of money. That seems pretty idiotic to me.
> 
> ...


The point of this thread is to provide information and data that people can refer to when discussing various issues in the various threads. Period.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



DaBullz said:


> The point of this thread is to provide information and data that people can refer to when discussing various issues in the various threads. Period.



Which is fine if, when the data changes, it is updated here too. Because then all is fair.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Team Payrolls*



Sham said:


> Which is fine if, when the data changes, it is updated here too. Because then all is fair.


Post whatever "changed data" you like.

I think superdave's suggestion about stickying the thread is a pretty good one. A place to have reference data. I don't see why it should be limited to finances.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, if DaBullz won't say it, I'll let Forbes say it :


> The skinny
> Last season, the Bulls returned to the playoffs for the first time since Michael Jordan retired after winning his sixth championship during the 1997-98 season. Even during the lean years, the Bulls were among the league leaders in attendance thanks to ticket prices that have been flat since the championship run ended. The United Center, 50% owned by Jerry Reinsdorf, remains one of the NBA's most profitable buildings with its 208 luxury suites. *Low payrolls allow the Bulls to be the NBA's most profitable team over the past five years.*


Bottom line is that the Bulls could easily afford to go into the luxury tax. 

Paxson says he's not done trading, so I'm can wait until the Feb. trading deadline to conclude that the Chandler trade was mostly a salary dump. I guess my opinion will also be influenced by how well Tyson plays for the Hornets. 

In any case, the clock is ticking for the Bulls. Ben Wallace isn't getting any younger, and the time to spend all that saved money from the lean years is now!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

According to Hoopshype, bulls payroll is now $46M

We're now #25 in payroll, or thereabouts.

This includes :

Wallace $16M
Brown $8M
Gordon $3.8M
Hinrich $3M
Duhon $3M
Sweetney $2.7M
Deng $2.6M
Allen $1.8M
Khryapa $1.2M
Smith $1M
Basden $664K

$46,335,792


haven't signed the rookies yet. That'd put us about about #18 or #19 in payroll. Though I can't say for sure (without doing a bunch of digging) if other teams' figures don't include their picks, either.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Has anyone heard what Griffin's getting?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Three years starting at $1.4 million, I think.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, after having a minor brank cramp and forgetting about this thread alltogether and subsequently re-reading it just now, I can now justifiablly conclude:

Reinsdork and the rest of the suits have made out like bandits--usually, the general reason to own a sports team is overall appreciation of the market value in the long term--in the short term, however, teams often operate in the red or are otherwise lucky to break even. 

Not the Bulls, for sure! Payroll on the lower end of the spectrum, TV deal, luxury boxes, Untited Center ownership, a loyal fanbase that helps contibute to one of the best attendance records in the Association, and all they can think of is....we must avoid the luxury tax at all costs, personnel decisions be damned/sacrificed...

I'm convinced that the Bulls can venture in to the luxury tax to reup all the "core" and have kept Chandler AND still made a nice profit..

How anyone can think that the Chandler salary dump "allows" us to resign the core is beyond me, after lookng at these bottom lines..


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> --usually, the general reason to own a sports team is overall appreciation of the market value in the long term--in the short term, however, teams often operate in the red or are otherwise lucky to break even.


How do you know what the "general reason" to own a sports team is? I think you just said what you wanted to hear.

And I don't think it's an accurate statement at all considering 2/3 of the teams turned a profit.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Here's a quick report from data culled from the links in my sig. 

Its just gate + concessions (assuming families of four buy all that stuff, should be about the same likelihood for all teams) to payroll.

Some of these are from different years, but all are recent. I'll update it if you send me more recent data.

Does not take into account all the other BRI. One would think that it would be higher in Chicago (luxury boxes, naming rights) than in smaller markets.


<pre>
Team Name Payroll Avg Gate Price #Games Coverage Ratio 


LA Lakers	$65,059,100.00	18,882	$387.10	45 1.26x 
<b>Chicago $57,276,136.00	21,188	$292.69	45 1.22x </b>
San Antonio	$47,149,172.00	18,797	$255.43	45 1.15x 
LA Clips	$45,170,768.00	17,375	$261.10	45 1.13x 
Utah $43,160,808.00	18,332	$229.57	45 1.10x 
Phoenix $44,256,720.00	17,809	$240.34	45 1.09x 
New Jersey	$54,729,028.00	16,866	$308.45	45 1.07x 
Miami $58,949,072.00	19,954	$278.98	45 1.06x 
Washington	$49,547,056.00	17,122	$269.32	45 1.05x 
Sacramento	$61,807,688.00	17,317	$324.30	45 1.02x 
Cleveland	$49,175,272.00	19,326	$230.60	45 1.02x 
Atlanta $40,684,848.00	15,068	$242.47	45 1.01x 
Houston $60,222,300.00	15,514	$330.19	45 0.96x 
Detroit $54,574,980.00	22,076	$207.40	45 0.94x 
Boston $64,577,356.00	16,890	$318.09	45 0.94x 
Denver $45,621,812.00	17,135	$205.58	45 0.87x 
Oklahoma City	$56,572,880.00	18,168	$235.39	45 0.85x 
Milwaukee	$57,137,128.00	16,617	$234.49	45 0.77x 
New York	$102,442,544.00	18,931	$362.39	45 0.75x 
Dallas $91,553,496.00	20,121	$299.25	45 0.74x 
Toronto $61,703,772.00	17,054	$235.19	45 0.73x 
Seattle $53,821,300.00	16,168	$207.52	45 0.70x 
Indiana $65,792,068.00	16,179	$250.33	45 0.69x 
Golden State	$54,943,724.00	18,273	$184.52	45 0.69x 
Philly $71,951,888.00	16,518	$250.84	45 0.65x 
Memphis $67,101,824.00	15,793	$237.38	45 0.63x 
Orlando $66,445,252.00	15,561	$216.59	45 0.57x 
Minnesota	$70,060,920.00	15,808	$219.54	45 0.56x 
Portland	$83,671,312.00	15,053	$262.50	45 0.53x
</pre>

Bulls are doing quite well. Quite well indeed.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I just thought I'd supplement this thread with some capology from the "JR Smith for two picks + Eisley" thread.

*The topic for today: what will making a move for Drew Gooden do to us financially?*



Qwerty123 said:


> Apparently we don't have any cap space left, otherwise we would have just signed Griffin outright. None of this waiting for PJ and JR to pass their physicals... Eisley to pass through waivers.
> 
> By my calculations, Wallace probably has a starting salary this year of $17.4 million. I posted this in the Ben Declining thread, but it seems to have been overlooked...
> 
> ...


This is what I've been saying too. We're seriously front-loading Big Ben, which I'm okay with, as long as we're not overpaying Griffin. His $1.4 deal is very livable.

As for getting Gooden, we can still make it happen as we have a lot of small contracts to fill in the gaps. Duhon + Sweetney + Allen for Gooden would start him at $7.5, more than Cleveland is likely to sign him for.

*If we get Gooden, though, we're sort of looking at him as a "last piece", other than draft picks and MLE guys *(which puts us on even footing with everyone else in the league). If we avoid jumping the gun to get him, we can extend our guys next year (Nocioni + Kirk for a combined $15 mil, probably) and use the cap space from PJ's expiring deal to still throw above-MLE money at someone. 

Tyrus: $2.82 mil
Thabo: $1.45 mil
Duhon: 3.25 mil
BG: $4.9 mil team option
Deng: $3.32 mil team option
Khryapa: $1.93 mil team option
Ben Wallace: ~$15.5 mil
Adrian Griffin: $1.6?

If Kirk signs starting around $8 mil a year and Nocioni around $6.5, that puts us right under $50 million. If we were to not exercise Khyrapa's option, we'd be right at $48. This year's salary cap was 53.14. That's 5 million to spend on a player if we preserve the cap. If we can save on Nocioni or even Kirk's deal, I'd love to see us have $6 million or more to spend on someone next year.

Signing Gooden, however, would end that. *We'd have zero cap space and be forced to rely on the MLE, which might not be THAT bad. The "coveted" 2007 class isn't as coveted now that the top 4 have inked their extensions and the next class of players is expected to as well (Kaman, Hinrich, David West, Boris Diaw, Josh Howard, Luke Ridnour).*

Let's not jump the gun here. Gooden can be an effective piece, but making too many changes without seeing how effective each one is can strap us into financial inflexibility that doesn't allow us to correct errors we might be making. However, he's been easily traded so far, so it's not unreasonable to think he can be easily traded again. We also have the other pieces to still be tradeable next year. We'll still have expiring contracts in Duhon and Khryapa (if we already committed to Gooden, we might as well exercise his option and use him for trades) under contract next year so we'll still have some pieces to deal in trade situations. Oh, and now we'll have Adrian Griffin available, as well. Those are some easy pieces to trade. If we make a move THIS season before the All-Star break, Khryapa is expiring as of this year if no one extends him and so is Mike Sweetney.

It might be worth it to give the guys we have right now a run at it, then make a move around the trade deadline or even next summer when we can take a stab at S&T-ing RFA guys from that year that teams might undervalue. Mickael Pietrus, anyone? I've always liked Luke Walton, too. Heck, why not guys like Ryan Gomes, Andray Blatche... guys that will be on the brink of becoming something really good but might be asking to be overpaid. That's when a team like ours comes in, overpays them, and then gets a real decent player out of the deal anyway.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

As I posted in another thread:



me said:


> Salary cap: $53.315 million
> 
> 
> P.J. Brown - $9,200,000 (he had a trade kicker)
> ...


----------

